# Play und Stop-Error für Musik



## chris80 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade an einer Seite die eine Musik-Datei als Hintergrind musik abspielen soll.
Nach Nach 3 Tagen habe ich endlich geschafft das auch der FF die Datei abspielt.
Allerdings funktioniert die Play- und die Stop-Taste nicht mehr, und ich weiß nicht warum.
das muss eigentlich gehen. Kann sich mal jemand das von euch anschauen?
Das wäre echt nett !!!

Danke schonmal

Hier mein Code:

```
<html>

	<head>
		<title>Unbenannte Seite</title>
		
		<script type='text/javascript'>
function stop()
{
	//document.QuickTimePlayer.stop();
	document.getElementById("QuickTimePlayer").stop();

}
function play()
{
	document.QuickTimePlayer.play();

</script>

	</head>

	<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
		<p><object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab" height="100" width="100" id="QuickTimePlayer">
				<param name="src" value="../../Eigene%20Musik/Nena-%20Leuchtturm.mp3">
				<param name="autoplay" value="true">
				<param name="controller" value="false">
				<embed height="100" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/" src="../../Eigene%20Musik/Nena-%20Leuchtturm.mp3" type="video/quicktime" width="100" controller="false" autoplay="true">
			</object></p>
			<br>
			<a href='#' onclick='stop();'>Stop</a><br>
			<a href='#' onclick='play();'>Play</a><br>
	</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Schandro (9. Mai 2009)

_ignorier meinen Post_


----------



## chris80 (9. Mai 2009)

...äh ja.... sehr sinnvolle antwort

EDIT: Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Matt (12. Mai 2009)

Schnapp dir mal Firebug für den FireFox - der spuckt bestimmt nen Fehler aus - danach herausfinden oder hier Posten....so auf anhieb seh ich nix weil des auch einbissl wenig Code ist oda


----------



## MiDniGG (12. Mai 2009)

Naja. Also ich seh, dass bei der function play() ne }-Klammer fehlt, dass dieser QTP einmal über getElementById und einmal so als objekt aufgerufen wird.

Aba sonst seh ich au nix ^^


----------

